# Land Raider Instructions



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey all,
I'm stripping, rebuilding and repainting a Land Raider that I bought a long time ago, but i've lost the instruction booklet. does anyone have a copy of it?


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

It depends. Which sort of land raider is it? By old do you mean the rouge trader landraider or does the current landraider count as 'old'?


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

It's the current Land Raider model.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Because it would be illegal to scan the booklet I don't really know what we could do. Any ideas?

EDIT: Would this work? I haven't watched much of it but it seems like a good tutorial:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Beat me to it, was just about to post those videos lol.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Sadly I fell victim of this issue now, except I only need the part for the treads, which is obviously the most confusing part, and needs a bit of a guide to know which parts attach to where.

*EDIT:* Just realized the tracks have part numbers and orders. Nevermind. :3


----------

